
Bad Taste In Music? Crowdsource Your Next Party Playlist With Anthm - FredBrach
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/20/bad-taste-in-music-crowdsource-your-next-party-playlist-with-anthm/
======
codezy
Thats our app! You can see the video here if you want to see it in action:
<http://anthmapp.com/> Our goal is to bring it to night clubs and overthrow
musical dictatorships! What do you guys think? Feedback is always appreciated

